# Toxic smoker fuel?



## BigB (Aug 11, 2007)

Ideally I would bailer twine however I've run out. I would like to use some cedar chips for smoker fuel. This is the kind used for small animal bedding. Is cedar smoke toxic at all? I heard someone say it was once... Thanks.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

It would only be toxic if there was some chemical added to the bedding. Baler twine on the other hand is...they add ronticide to it to keep the mice from chewing on the strings...you would need to let it weather some before you use it. I use wood pellets, they start hard, but once lit they last along time. Whatever you do, don't use Chinesee cardboard, the smoke will make you sick.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I can't get cedar chips around here anymore....just non-cedar wood shavings, but I used to use cedar chips in the smoker all the time. Wish I could still get them.


----------



## beewhisper (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Peggjam! 
What is Chinesee cardboard? I guess I am like everyone else and use what is available..for free. I am a parts clerk and have plenty of free cardboard boxs. It works real well for me and I have never heard of this. Don't tell me it's full of lead too!
Worried
Beewhisper


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

beewhisper said:


> Beewhisper


Er, Beewhisper,

Did you forget an E and an R? Were you going for Beewhisperer, like the Horsewhisperer? Or something else? What does a whispering bee sound like?  

No offense intended. Just curious.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

BigB said:


> Ideally I would bailer twine however I've run out. I would like to use some cedar chips for smoker fuel. This is the kind used for small animal bedding. Is cedar smoke toxic at all? I heard someone say it was once... Thanks.


I use cedar chips all the time with no problems


----------



## twd8711 (Feb 2, 2008)

there used to be an article that i read that stated cedar chips would help knock off mites, and so in florida i would use cedar chips in the smoker and dust with powdered sugar, not sure if it worked but i never had a mite problem.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> Er, Beewhisper,
> 
> Did you forget an E and an R? Were you going for Beewhisperer, like the Horsewhisperer? Or something else? What does a whispering bee sound like?
> 
> No offense intended. Just curious.



man you are full of questions aren't you?
S ome
Q uestions
K eep
C oming,
R ight
K iddo?

and no, I drive a HONDA!


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

beewhisper said:


> Hi Peggjam!
> What is Chinesee cardboard? I guess I am like everyone else and use what is available..for free. I am a parts clerk and have plenty of free cardboard boxs. It works real well for me and I have never heard of this. Don't tell me it's full of lead too!
> Worried
> Beewhisper


It's that really cheap cardboard that everyone seems to use now, has kinda a greenish tint to it. A friend was using it in his smoker an I got downwind from him, and was breathing that stuff for a few hours, I didn't feel so great for the rest of the week.


----------



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

Go to a farm supply place and buy the horse bedding that looks like wood pellets because that is what it is just make sure its natural it is cheap and works well.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I have successfully used pine, alder, incense cedar, and Juniper chips and shavings. Basically whatever is available, my favorite is pine needles and then free burlap. Dried horse dung will do in an emergency, but I would not stop for an after work libation should that emergency arise...very stinky, but burned great and saved the day.


----------



## Hanover Honey (Mar 26, 2008)

Pine needles are awsome for thick cool smoke but don't last long. Burlap is my first choice and then I often throw a handful of pine needles in just before I start working them.


----------



## beewhisper (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Peggjam! 
Thanks for the info.I believe the boxs I use are ok. They arn't green. I use card board, burlap, and poplar wood chips. I get it all at work.
What is a SQKCRK ?

Be One With The Bee
The Beewhisper


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

peggjam said:


> Baler twine on the other hand is...they add ronticide to it to keep the mice from chewing on the strings...you would need to let it weather some before you use it.


Baler twine that is chemically treated is dyed; usually green or orange. If you have the plain twine, you're good to go.


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

indypartridge said:


> Baler twine that is chemically treated is dyed; usually green or orange. If you have the plain twine, you're good to go.


Not true, nearly all sisal baler twine sold today is treated whether it is dyed or not. Look at the packaging, it should say, but it may not. If has a slightly oily residue don't risk it, it's likely treated. I would look for gardening twine in the garden department of a store, it is less likely to be treated.


----------

